# Raspberry PI 2 Model B



## rmasoumvand (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi, I have an Raspberry PI 2 Model B.
I want to install FreeBSD on it, so I googled and find https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi page. iI have downloaded both 10-STABLE and 11-CURRENT images and write them to SD card, but they won't boot. What's wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 21, 2015)

Which images specifically? For the Raspberry Pi 2 you have to use one of the *-armv6-RPI2-* images. For example this one ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/s...URRENT-arm-armv6-RPI2-20150917-r287930.img.xz

As far as I know there are no 10-STABLE images that support the Raspberry Pi 2.


----------



## rmasoumvand (Sep 21, 2015)

tobik said:


> Which images specifically? For the Raspberry Pi 2 you have to use one of the *-armv6-RPI2-* images. For example this one ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/s...URRENT-arm-armv6-RPI2-20150917-r287930.img.xz
> 
> As far as I know there are no 10-STABLE images that support the Raspberry Pi 2.



I have downloaded both *-armv6-RPI2 and *-armv6-RPI-B. but none of them boot


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2015)

How did you prepare the SD card?


----------



## rmasoumvand (Sep 21, 2015)

SirDice said:


> How did you prepare the SD card?


with:
`dd if=image.file of=/dev/sdX bs=1M conv=sync`


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 21, 2015)

Did you run `unxz` on the image first?


----------



## rmasoumvand (Sep 21, 2015)

tobik said:


> Did you run `unxz` on the image first?


Yes


----------



## rmasoumvand (Sep 24, 2015)

Problem is with my SoC, Raspberry PI 2 SoC is based on ARMv6 but Raspberry Pi 2 model B is based on ARMv7. FreeBSD 11 currently support ARMv6 architecture. I have tried NetBSD/evbarm ARMv7hf and it runs without problem. But I want Freebsd/ARMv7 on it. any suggestions? Does anybody know when FreeBSD released for ARMv7 architecture?!


----------



## loos (Oct 14, 2015)

The armv6 in FreeBSD actually supports armv6 and armv7.

The -CURRENT image for RPI2 is the one you need (we don't support RPI2 in 10.x).

If you have problems booting the -CURRENT image, please report back with the console output.

The RPI2 support is quite stable at this point.


----------

